# Waste water tank issue on a 2003 Burstner A747-2



## 115930 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello! 
Me and my partner have a 2003 burstner A747, we were told when we bought it that it had a fresh water and a waster water tank. We have no problems with the fresh water, but have issues with the waste. 

1 - Where is the waste tank on the vehicle? 

2 - I have found the shut off/open valve but even when turn horizontally (closed) the waste still pours out as if it would when opened. I have purchased a wastehog, but it is a pain to align with the waste pipe as there is not much room in which to position the waste hog. 

These questions may seem dumb, but i would be grateful if anyone could let me know why this fault might be occuring. 
Thanks 
Happy motorhoming everyone


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't quite see why you have posted this twice???????????


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Look here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-55536.html


----------

